# Please Suggest Which Books to Choose for CSE 4th Sem Diploma



## EnriqueIglesias (Jan 25, 2014)

I am in 4th sem of CSE diploma and confused in the plethora of book suggested in the syllabus.So I want your expert suggestions.

Below are the books suggested in the syllabus so help me to choose 1 from each subject to study because being a govt. college,no teacher have came in first 2 weeks .And I don't want to miss the offer of Flipkart for 10% off.Thanks in advance.

A) Object Oriented Programming

1. Object oriented programming with c++ - E.Balaguruswamy.
2. Object oriented programming in turbo c++ - - Robert Lafore.

B) COMPUTER ORGANISATION

1. Moris Mano-Computer System Architecture 
2. Morris Mano-Digital Logic and control Design.
3. Raffikuzman-Modern Computer
4. J.P. Hayes-computers Architecture and Organisation.

C) Data Communication

1. Data and computer communication -- William Stalling
2. Data communication - William Schweber
3. Computer networking Tennam Baum
4. Electronic communication system-Kennedy

D) DATABASE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM

1. An introduction to Database systems C.J.Date
2. Database System concept- Silberschatz, Korth Sudarshan
3. Fundamentals of database systems- Elmasri, Navathe

E) PERIPHERALS AND INTERFACES

1. Douglas Hall-Microprocessor and interfacing & programming
2. Govindaraju-IBM PC and clones
3. Bray-Microprocessor, interfacing and programming
4. Krisna, J-Understanding Hardisk Management
5. Win Rosch Bible-Hardware Bible


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 28, 2014)

A) For OOP- Balaguruswamy
B) For CO - Computer system architecture by Morris Mano 
C) For Data Comm.- Not sure according to your syllabus but you can refer Forouzan as it covers both data comm. and networking
D) For DBMS - Sudarsan
E) For peripheral & Interface - No idea

Above books only cover major part of syllabus not exact.


----------



## EnriqueIglesias (Jan 28, 2014)

sohan_92 said:


> A) For OOP- Balaguruswamy
> B) For CO - Computer system architecture by Morris Mano
> C) For Data Comm.- Not sure according to your syllabus but you can refer Forouzan as it covers both data comm. and networking
> D) For DBMS - Sudarsan
> ...



Thanks bro for your help.Today teachers of DBMS and DC came to the class and they were teaching the books suggested by you i.e Korth and Forouzan.


----------

